# DPF and EGR off software and obd adater



## PoisoneR (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi,

I want to remove my DPF and EGR on my 2011 f10.
Can you recommend me some obd adapter and software?

I thought to buy bimmercode and some of the supported obd adapters, but they support basic coding features.

Regards,
P.


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

If you can send me epprom ican remove them for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoisoneR (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi Dlavan,

Thanks for your offer. 
Can you tell me which software I need to dump eeprom?


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

Send me a picture of engine control unit and iwill tell you what hardware you need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

*tool you need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoisoneR (Aug 26, 2020)

Ok, I will send it next week, I am far from home with my other BMW e90.
Thanks for your support.


----------



## PoisoneR (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi Dlovan,
I think this should be the ecu box, do you want to open it?


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

Yes an take picture of sticker on dde


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoisoneR (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## PoisoneR (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi Dlovan,

Can you check the picture?


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

PoisoneR said:


> Hi Dlovan,
> 
> Can you check the picture?


You got EDC17C41 
Tools that can do it 
flex by magic motor
Autohex
Ihave heard that ktag is also capable
Most of these tools are ao expensive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoisoneR (Aug 26, 2020)

Dlovan Alakini said:


> You got EDC17C41
> Tools that can do it
> flex by magic motor
> Autohex
> ...


Thanks for the help man.

Yes, it looks they are very expensive
flex is EUR 1000+
autohex II is USD 2650

Only KTAG is cheaper about EUR 100.
But now I see I need to connect directly to the ECU with ribbon cable.
I thought it is easier via OBDII port. At least on my e90 dpf off was done this way from one guy.

Maybe it is better pay someone, because it will be just one time operation.


----------



## Dlovan Alakini (Jun 4, 2019)

You can’t do it with obd 
And the prices are alot higher than what you saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoisoneR (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes, flex base price was 1000 eur, plus some additions it would be more. I missed a number for autohex price which was 2650 usd.


----------

